# Homemade Slip Leash?



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, all!

Basically, I'd like to either make or purchase a simple, relatively inexpensive slip leash for Gyp for agility. Paracord comes to mind. We're very early in the game, but I've already noticed points where it would be convenient to have one. 

If anyone has recommendations for sellers and/or has directions on how to make one of these, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been looking into making actual tag collars for the dogs just because Max's very nice braided Italian leather collar is like a decade old and Ginger's flat 1/2" cute but nylon collar ruffles her neck fur so much. Rather have kangaroo leather round braids but paracord looks more newbie friendly for DIY so I have made a few bookmarks.

Just use a ring instead of a clip and there you are, a slip lead. Be a narrow collar section and not safe for lunging dogs though.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-a-Four-Strand-Braided-Leash-From-Parac/?ALLSTEPS

My all time favorite slip lead is a combo martingale/leash actually. If I needed to replace that wonderful leash I would make a cobra stitch collar with rings on either end and make the leash I just posted but have both ends be made like the leash I just posted with the rings from the collar section inserted in one end loop of the leash. The ring on the collar side needs to be just large enough to slip the collar over the dog's head.
http://paracordcentral.org/paracord-projects/paracord-dog-collar-instructions/

Or easier to make than my favorite style and safer for the dog than the first style, at the ring end make a cobra type wide section long enough for your dog's neck then switch to a thinner or rounder braid for the leash part. Just be sure either the leash loop can fit through the ring or put the paracord through the ring before you start making the leash end. You could even place a bead or make a monkey paw type knot at the spot where you need the collar to open fully to get over the dog's head.

Okay, now I want to add a couple of paracord martingale leashes to the wide array of leashes and collars the dogs already have......... The stuff is so pretty!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you, Kathyy! This was exactly what I was hoping for.

I am artistically deficient, but these instructions are very straight forward. Even I should be able to manage.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Even if you have to redo it that cord isn't going to be wrecked and should be very easy to take apart and re knot. Leads are easy on the model too, you won't annoy her too much trying it on all the time.

There is a seller on etsy making the 3 styles of slip leads I posted about. I wonder if I saw them sometime and they stuck in my head?

Don't need a slip lead, don't need a slip lead.........


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought my Mendota slip leash for $17. I love it!


----------

